# HO T5 replacement bulbs- where to get them?



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I was getting my T5 bulbs from a friend who is/was an AquaMedic distributor... but the Aquamedic USA HQ recently burned to the ground and I have no clue when I'll be able to get new bulbs. 

I've tried searching online but it seems the only places that have replacement bulbs with a decent spectrum are either in Europe or are way over priced ($22+ per bulb). 

Anyone have any suggestions on where I can get some 39w T5 bulbs at a reasonable price?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Slightly cheaper here:
http://www.innovativelights.com/39wat5buhou.html


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

try

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Shop.cfm?N=2004

the t5 lamps are on sale right now and free shipping on orders over $60

only until Dec 31 though so you better hurry.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I got my T5HO's from both
www.aqualuxlighting.com
www.specialty-lights.com


----------

